#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Ρολά κουφωμάτων

## bauhaus

Καλημέρα,

Ελπίζω να είστε καλά.

Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα ρολά των κουφωμάτων. Γενικά στις περισσότερες αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες συναντούμε ύψος κουφωμάτων 2.20. Αν και αυτό θεωρητικά αφορά ύψος ανοίγματος, στις όψεις των μελετών απεικονίζεται σαν ύψος υαλοπίνακα, χωρίς να φαίνεται το ρολό του (αν υποθέσουμε οτι θα έχει). Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Μήπως το 2.20 σα διάσταση είναι συμβολική 'οπως πχ το 0.10 εσωτερικών τοίχων που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι .13 με σοβάδες;

Τελικά, έστω οτι θέλω καθαρό ύψος γυαλιου 2.20 και να έχω και ρολό. Θα θέσω στην αρχιτεκτονική μου μελέτη 2.50 ύψος ανοιγματος (2.20+0.30 το ρολό-τόσο δεν  είναι :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  (ακούγεται και πιο οικονομικό μιας και έτσι αποφεύγεις και το πρέκι). Από την άλλη όμως ΄πλέον τα ρολά μπαίνουν στο μισό της τοιχοποιίας προς τα μέσα και έτσι δε φαίνονται απο έξω. Μήπως το 2.20 είναι σωστό και εμπεριέχει και το ρολό;

----------


## dn102

Το 2.20 που λές είναι απο τη τελική στάθμη δαπέδου( ελαφρομπετά+προετοιμασία+πλακάκια).Απο τη πλάκα του σκυροδέματος, ο χτίστης ουσιαστικά χτίζει τα ανοίγματα μέχρι το 2.40.Σε περίπτωση που το στατικό ύψος της δοκού σου είναι τόσο που το παράθυρο-μπαλκονόπορτα θα πρεκιάζει είναι ένα άλλο θέμα.

Τα εξωτερικά κουφώματα συνήθως όταν έχουν ρολό πρεκιάζουν στο 2.30-2.35 απο το τελικό δάπεδο.Εάν το ρολό σου είναι εσωτερικό απλά θα κερδίσεις 2-3 πόντους.Συνεπώς το 2.20 που αναφέρεις είναι σκέτο κούφωμα, άρα στο 3Δ εφόσον θέλεις μπορείς να τοποθέτησεις εξτρά και το κουτί.Στο δικό μου αρχιτεκτονικό μου το βγάζει απο την αρχή με ρολό.

----------


## bauhaus

Ευχαριστώ dn102 για τη γρήγορη απάντηση,

Κατάλαβα τα όσα εξηγείς και συφωνώ. Ωστόσο, στην αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη που θα κατατεθεί στην πολεοδομία απεικονίζεται το ύψος του ανοίγματος από την πλάκα. Άρα, εγώ στην τομή θα δείξω ύψος ανοίγματος 2.40-2.50 από την πλάκα το οποίο θα φέρει και το ρολό(πρέπει να το σχεδιάσω και να το δείξω :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: . Στις όψεις παρόλα αυτα θα φαίνεται ύψος 2.20 (το ρολό θα είναι εσωτερικό). Στο υπόμνημα ποια διάσταση θα αναφέρω, το 2.2 ή το 2.40-2.50; 
Καταλαβαίνω οτι διυλίζω τον κώνωπα, παρόλαυτα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πολεοδομικά ποιο είναι ορθό στην απεικόνιση.

----------


## dn102

Το ρολό δέν το δείχνει σχεδόν κανένας στα σχέδια που καταθέτεις στη Πολεοδομία.Συνεπώς 2.20  :Χαρούμενος: .Είσαι και συμμαθητής με τον αδερφό μου.Για αερισμό και φωτισμό θέλεις αυτη τη διάσταση μόνο.

----------


## Xάρης

Κάποιοι τα δείχνουν τα ρολά.
Τα οποία είναι εμφανή (αλλιώς πώς θα τα δείχνουν).

Τα κουτιά των ρολών έχουν ύψος από 14cm έως 25cm.
*ΕΤΕΜ - Τεχνικό Φυλλάδιο για Ρολά*

----------

